# My New Diy'd Nail Polish Rack!



## Pattycakes (Jun 26, 2012)

I used leftover votive holders from my wedding for the spacers, and 5 glass serving tray things I found for 99cents each at Goodwill!  I went through about 5 things of glass glue to make it, but it was worth it for the quickness and the clear-dryingness.   Don't mind the cute kitty in the background  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 26, 2012)

That's a cool way to put them on display! Cute kitty!!


----------



## purpleKB (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this! ...and my cat Lavender looks just like yours ;-)


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 26, 2012)

OOO, Lavender is a cute name!!!   Her name is Pixel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *purpleKB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this! ...and my cat Lavender looks just like yours ;-)


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 27, 2012)

I love this!!! So clever.


----------

